# Horn not working; Help please



## waggett (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi everyone, another newbie with a problem.
I have a 2001 (uk) Xtrail and for some reason my horn has suddenly stopped working. I've checked the fuses and made the two horns work seperately via a straight lead from battery to horn and they work fine that way. 

Does the horn have a relay and if so where would I find it?


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes there is a horn relay.

It is located in the relay box, on the left side front of the engine bay (as you look at the engine) and the top of the box will have a diagram which shows which relay is for the horn.


----------



## waggett (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks mate, I did notice a black box however, the lid has nothing on it whatsoever...it's just black...arrrgh! Do you know which one it is?


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## XtremeXtrail (May 14, 2007)

I'd also like a visual aid for this..the above comment doesn't show up the picture? Much appreciated in advance


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

duz this help?


----------



## XtremeXtrail (May 14, 2007)

Thanks very much MadHatMan..just in time as i've got the relay coming, but didn't know which to replace..thankyou very much indeed!


----------



## XtremeXtrail (May 14, 2007)

Bummer! I've changed the relay thanks to MadHat's diagrams, but the horn on mine still doesn't work either. Strange as i haven't been messing with the electrics and the car hadn't moved for a couple of days, last time i drove it it worked and 2 days later nothing..checked both the fuse and the relay (replaced them both) Seems strange that both horns would stop working at the same time, considering i haven't even touched the car ?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

just get yoself a lightbulb on long wires and use it as a testlamp and trace the circuit back.

Is power getting to the horns, relay, steering stalk, fuse etc?


----------



## iannic70 (Jan 4, 2009)

waggett said:


> Hi everyone, another newbie with a problem.
> I have a 2001 (uk) Xtrail and for some reason my horn has suddenly stopped working. I've checked the fuses and made the two horns work seperately via a straight lead from battery to horn and they work fine that way.
> 
> Does the horn have a relay and if so where would I find it?



i have got this problem as well. i have a 93 version and the fuse is fine. the relay is not clicking which leme to believe it to be a lack of power to the relay, could be wrong though. if anyone else has this problem i would love to know what there outcome was ?

cheers


----------



## stuMcstu (Jun 23, 2007)

Don't know if this was the same fault I had when I bought XT two years ago the horn did not work, when you pressed the horn a battery sign on the instrument panel lit up, my father in law who is a machanic checked the battery voltage and found that it was over charging- when you switched the car off and then on again it worked normally [ I just avoided using the horn until it went in for investigation] you never ever find out excactly what garages do during evaluations but they said there was a break in the wiring loom that runs directly below the air con radiator, I checked the loom afterwards and work had definately been done around that area, as insulation tape was renewed - like I said I don't know what it was they did but this prompted me to buy the detailed diagrams on disc off ebay the following day.


----------



## Umbongo (May 14, 2009)

stuMcstu said:


> Don't know if this was the same fault I had when I bought XT two years ago the horn did not work, when you pressed the horn a battery sign on the instrument panel lit up, my father in law who is a machanic checked the battery voltage and found that it was over charging- when you switched the car off and then on again it worked normally [ I just avoided using the horn until it went in for investigation] you never ever find out excactly what garages do during evaluations but they said there was a break in the wiring loom that runs directly below the air con radiator, I checked the loom afterwards and work had definately been done around that area, as insulation tape was renewed - like I said I don't know what it was they did but this prompted me to buy the detailed diagrams on disc off ebay the following day.


I had the same problem as you last Year and it cost me £150 to sort it out.The problem lies in the wiring loom at the drivers side in tight corner and to get at it they had to take out the radiator and air con pump.


----------



## iannic70 (Jan 4, 2009)

:fluffy:


stuMcstu said:


> Don't know if this was the same fault I had when I bought XT two years ago the horn did not work, when you pressed the horn a battery sign on the instrument panel lit up, my father in law who is a machanic checked the battery voltage and found that it was over charging- when you switched the car off and then on again it worked normally [ I just avoided using the horn until it went in for investigation] you never ever find out excactly what garages do during evaluations but they said there was a break in the wiring loom that runs directly below the air con radiator, I checked the loom afterwards and work had definately been done around that area, as insulation tape was renewed - like I said I don't know what it was they did but this pry what ite to buy the detailed diagrams on disc off ebay the following day.



thats exactly what it was !! the wire was broken within the wiring cover so it couldn`t be seen easily. took a good few hours as well. for some reason the car wouldnt start after they fixed the horn !! had to put in a relay as well. cost me about 150.00 quid as well roughly.
strange fault though


----------



## iannic70 (Jan 4, 2009)

iannic70 said:


> :fluffy:
> 
> 
> thats exactly what it was !! the wire was broken within the wiring cover so it couldn`t be seen easily. took a good few hours as well. for some reason the car wouldnt start after they fixed the horn !! had to put in a relay as well. cost me about 150.00 quid as well roughly.
> strange fault though


thanks though for your replies.

had the car a year now and delighted with it. big alfa romeo fan but they dont tow and carry family and pets on holidays!!

cheers


----------



## stuMcstu (Jun 23, 2007)

Glad everyone is happy now and car is working well, the x-trail has many plus points and several bad ones, well many bad ones actually but my way of looking at this is Nissan can make small cars ie Micra, Note, Almera and many of these go on to a right old age 100,000 plus !

or really big cars Nissan Patrol GR,GRX which are that strong the United Nations use them in many a war torn country because of this.

However I feel the x-trail is suposed to be a SUV/4x4 somewhere in between and I feel that the parts used are not really upto the job in hand, my vehicle has 68,000 miles on the clock but I feel it will not make 100,000 before something major goes wrong again. And that is a shame .

My car 6 yrs ago was a Isuzu Trooper which was 12yrs old when I bought it and had 119,000 on the clock then, I had it 5 yrs and sold it on again with 185,000 miles on the clock. do you see what I mean, some vehichles are just made for the job and if I could afford to buy and run the Nissan Patrol I would, its only that the x-trail has low insurance group and good fuel economy is why I still own one today.
But each time something goes wrong I look back and miss my Trooper - big time :balls:


----------



## nigelcwm (Apr 24, 2014)

My horn is not working, fuse is good, relay changed, horns work from direct feed. My battery warning light is also on. 
I suspect it is the cable loom as at one point the horn fuses would blow and before that the horn would come on when unattended. It seems crazy that it is so difficult to get to cable looms.


----------



## robichag (Jul 6, 2016)

I have a 2011 frontier, horn will blow when remotely lock doors, but will not blow when pressed on steering wheel. Any ideas? I changed the relay, and with a meter determined no signal from the steering wheel.


----------



## Roc009 (Mar 11, 2014)

i assume the relay box are in different locations in different models of xtrails?
mine's not in the location shown.
and the horn isnt working.


----------

